# Can anybody ID this plant?



## George Schreyer (Jan 16, 2009)

I planted this years ago but I don't remember what it is.










My best guess is some sort of dwarf elm.


It has resisted my best attempts at neglecting it to death. I'd buy more of them if I could figure out what it is.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Juniper, maybe?


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Of course, you realize that with my extensive horticultural experience, I am eminently qualified to tell the difference between a living plant and a brick and in my estimation what you have there is definitely NOT a brick.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Nope, not an evergreen, wrong type of leaves. 

George, does it flower? If so what color? 

Regards, Greg


----------



## CCSII (Jan 3, 2008)

Also what scale is it? Is that a one foot across plant or a four foot across plant?


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Hard to tell from the pic. Maybe a dwarf cotoneaster? 












-Brian


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Hopkito or Seiju elm. (The smaller of the two and I can never remember which is which.) If they get stepped on, like some of mine, they grow back as bushy clumps. The leaves and areas with lack of leaves look elm-like to me. Very hard to kill and I have 10+ year old specimens the size of a fist.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

How 'bout this one:


----------



## George Schreyer (Jan 16, 2009)

It's about 6" across. I don't recall ever seeing any flowers or fruits on it. 

It is definitely NOT a brick. 

The leaves on the cotoneaster are too far apart. 

I'll go with the elms for now and see if the guy at M&M recognizes those names. The durability and size match Todd's description pretty well.


----------



## CCSII (Jan 3, 2008)

Torby


That looks like Crocosmia (and I can't look at that other one or I'll break out in a rash.)


----------



## George Schreyer (Jan 16, 2009)

I think that Todd has come closest. It is probably a Hokkaido elm 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ulmus_'Hokkaido' 

The Seiju is a little larger but still looks like a very nice option 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Seiju_elm


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By George Schreyer on 03/10/2009 4:19 PM
I think that Todd has come closest. It is probably a Hokkaido elm 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ulmus_'Hokkaido' 

The Seiju is a little larger but still looks like a very nice option 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Seiju_elm 


The elms don't flower. The Seijus do loose most of their leaves during the winter though. Both are very nice options and near impossible to kill.


----------



## George Schreyer (Jan 16, 2009)

this one doesn't loose it's leaves over the winter, the lead photo was a winter shot.

The preponderance of the evidence indicates that it is a Hokkaido elm. The leaf structure says that it is an elm. It is very small, hardly grows at all, tolerates full sun, is tough as nails and retains it's foliage over the winter. The "tough as nails" part especially appeals to me considering the degree of my horticultural skill (nil).


I went by M&M this afternoon and they don't have any but they will check with the suppliers to see if they can get some. I also stopped at a couple of places about a half mile north on Tustin Ave and they didn't have them either, nor would they claim that they could get them.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

I think most of mine came from Don Hertzog at Miniature Plant Kingdom.


----------



## George Schreyer (Jan 16, 2009)

unfortunately, Don is no longer in the miniature plant business...


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

How was the selection at M&M? I've got it on my plant place list, but never made it there... 

Regards, Greg


----------



## George Schreyer (Jan 16, 2009)

Pretty good. They've got the stuff organized by sun tolerance and they had quite a variety. The prices are not great but then again, most nurseries don't sell cheap


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 03/11/2009 9:18 PM
How was the selection at M&M? I've got it on my plant place list, but never made it there... 

Regards, Greg

They are about 5-6 miles from me. If you go there, stop in for a visit.


----------



## George Schreyer (Jan 16, 2009)

The final evidence is in, I got two more at $12 each and the new ones are identical (besides being half the size) to the existing one. 

The new one is in the pot at the right. This picture is about full size.


----------

